# Resource conflict - pci on motherboard



## isatel (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello, I have a Gateway MA3 laptop that boots up with the following error message.

ERROR
Resource Conflict PCI on motherboard
Bus:05, Device: 09, Function: 00
ERROR
Resource Conflict PCI on motherboard
Bus:05, Device: 09, Function: 01
ERROR
Resource Conflict PCI on motherboard
Bus:05, Device: 09, Function: 02


I can get into BIOS but I am unsure what to do from there.

If someone could please go step by step as to how to solve this I would greatly appreciate it.

THANKS


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi isatel,

what devices are attached to your laptop? if possible strip it down to its original components (no usb attached devices, no external drives, etc.). and see if you still get the error.


----------



## isatel (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Shari,

All external items are disconnected and I still receive the same error message.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

where do you get the error (i.e. during POST, after Windows starts, etc.).? and does it boot until Windows signon or does it stop after the error?


----------



## isatel (Mar 30, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> where do you get the error (i.e. during POST, after Windows starts, etc.).? and does it boot until Windows signon or does it stop after the error?


The Gateway logo runs and then the error pops up right after. I cannot get to the Windows signon/loading/status screen.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

isatel said:


> The Gateway logo runs and then the error pops up right after. I cannot get to the Windows signon/loading/status screen.


-- smells like a motherboard failure. just to be sure, try to boot a linux live CD (i.e. Ubuntu) from your CD drive. i am hoping it is Windows that is causing this and not some failure on the mobo.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

isatel said:


> The Gateway logo runs and then the error pops up right after. I cannot get to the Windows signon/loading/status screen.


btw, can you recall if you have or did you add anything to the laptop like a mini PCI wifi card? if you have one installed, try removing it for the mean time.


----------



## isatel (Mar 30, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> btw, can you recall if you have or did you add anything to the laptop like a mini PCI wifi card? if you have one installed, try removing it for the mean time.


I havent added anything to my laptop. I am going to have to have a family member download the software and burn it to a cd. Can you suggest the best free software to use to burn the program on to the cd but ensure that the computer will pick it up when booting?

Thanks again soooo much for your help!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

isatel said:


> I havent added anything to my laptop. I am going to have to have a family member download the software and burn it to a cd. Can you suggest the best free software to use to burn the program on to the cd but ensure that the computer will pick it up when booting? -- some of us here use ImgBurn (http://www.imgburn.com)
> 
> Thanks again soooo much for your help!


-- just to be thorough and since you are at it :grin:... d/load also Memtest86+ (http://www.memtest.org) and burn the image to CD also. Boot from this Cd and diags will start to test your RAM.


----------

